# Sports and Events Jobs..



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi all, this is my first post so currently putting together as much information as possible. My fiancée and soon to be wife has done brilliantly in getting a great job as a Business Studies teacher at a secondary school in Dubai - so I am looking for suitable employment.

For over 10 years now I have worked in the professional sports and events industry, and in the UK these specific types of jobs are few and far between - wondered if this also applies to Dubai???

Any help would be appreciated, I feel very positive as I have a few interesting meetings to arrange with ‘sporty people’ in Dubai already but anyone else who maybe knows of people I may be able to have a chat with or any leads would be great, thanks very much!

Harms 100


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Quite a few events companies in Dubai. Sport you have the World Cup and Formula One for starters. Some large circuit events for Golf and Tennis. Not to mention yachting, powerboats etc.


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Quite a few events companies in Dubai. Sport you have the World Cup and Formula One for starters. Some large circuit events for Golf and Tennis. Not to mention yachting, powerboats etc.


Hi Mr Rossi - thanks for the reply.

I have emailed many of the areas you have mentioned as Dubai does seem to be a mecca for large sporting events. The problem I guess is that I will be 'cold-calling' so to speak alont with many other people in a similar position. Is there any kind of sports expo or department for sport that I could tap into?

Harms100


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey i work for a sports company.....the biggest sports retailers are Sun and Sand Sports, RSH middle east, and a host of other companies who are delaing in sports brands....

what sort of job are you looking for?


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Dubai_New Kid! My area of expertise is in and around managing and delivering events but I appreciate that getting into the sports sector may well be difficult and would be please to discuss any potential openings to show my value and worth. Are you aware of any openings in Dubai?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Harms, post a few more and I'll send you a PM, I have the details of some serious people at Yas and Dubai Sports City, then it's up to you.


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sounds really interesting Toon, thanks very much for that - I will continue to post!


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Does anyone know of any up and coming sports conventions, expo's etc that might be a good way of networking?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot Toon, very helpful, much appreciated!


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Any suggestions on forthcoming big professional sporting events???


----------

